# Where to sit in Vicar Street?



## Lyndan

Hey All

I have never been to a concert in Vicar Street and I am wondering where is the best place to sit? 

I looked at the seating chart online and you can get Balcony or a table at stage level.

Do they serve drink throughout the shows?

Cheers


----------



## SteelBlue05

Whether the bar is open or not during the show is depended on show itself, sometimes it is open and sometimes it is not. But you can bring in drink of course. You can buy a full bottle of wine from the bar to bring in if you want, and they dont charge you crazy prices for it.

Balcony is the best I think, although avoid Row A in the balcony as you will have an iron railing running across your line of vision. And avoid the seats on the side balconies that are very close to the stage as you can hardly see anything there. There are big speakers on the sides of the stage that block the view. The first 4 or 5 seats nearest to the stage are to be avoided.


----------



## The Punter

I would say the ground level table seating is best. Your view will not be hammpered as the stage will be above eye level. I would only avoid the seating underneath the balcony's (on ground level)


----------



## momomo

If its a comedy event, Do Not Sit In The First 2 Rows.
You will spend the night praying the comedian does not pick on you.
Of course my prayers werent answered when I was in the 2nd row, and I was picked on for about 5 mins by the comedian(cringe!!!)
Great place for gigs is Vicar Street though.
Would agree that balcony facing the stage are great seats.


----------



## SteelBlue05

The Punter said:
			
		

> I would say the ground level table seating is best. Your view will not be hammpered as the stage will be above eye level. I would only avoid the seating underneath the balcony's (on ground level)


 
What I dont like about the table seating is that the tables seat 4 people so 2 people will have the table behind them when looking at the stage. Also, if there is only 2 of you going you have to share the table, I'd rather be in balcony seats.

In addition, if you get a table in the centre or towards the back your view can be hammpered if there are a few tall people ahead of you. This doesnt happen in the balcony seating as that is tiered.


----------



## aonfocaleile

If you decide to opt for the ground floor, ensure you're not right at the back or at the side - you'll be driven mad by people going in and out to toilets, to smoke etc


----------



## Kiddo

The last few times we were in Vicar street there was no drinks allowed into the venue.

I don't like sitting at the small round tables. I find them very uncomfortable and as another poster said if there are just two of you you'll end up sharing with two others. I prefer the tiered seats along the side downstairs.


----------



## RainyDay

I enjoyed the intimacy of the small tables close to the stage, but I guess it depends on the nature of the gig. The seats weren't hugely comfortable - more like stools than seats.


----------



## ciara_gmail

Find Block E to be the best (the one facing the stage) Block D and F are to the sides of the stage...agree tho if you're in front rows downstairs you're scared of comedian picking you out!! 

Altho went to see Pat Shortt in Vicar Street and he wanders all around the place so no one was safe! As for the drink situation, depends on the gig and the crowd it attracts! at pat shortt the crowd were 40's 50's and no drink allowed into that. Jimmy Carr had a lot younger crowd and there was no restriction on alcohol that night!


----------



## Staples

SteelBlue05 said:


> What I dont like about the table seating is that the tables seat 4 people so 2 people will have the table behind them when looking at the stage.


 

I've been offered seats 1 and 2 at a particular table in vicar street. Does anyone know if these seats naturally face the stage or will I have to turn my back to the table?

Thanks in advance.

S


----------



## sparkeee

near the bar was good for me.


----------



## spwizard

The seats at the tables aren't numbered so if you arrive before the other two people you can sit facing the stage with your table in front of you.


----------



## Staples

Spwizard

Many thanks for your reply.

Staples


----------



## calgal

Siily question, but does anyone remember if the table seats have backs ?  Being 8 months pregnant, bar stools would not be good !


----------



## Complainer

calgal said:


> Siily question, but does anyone remember if the table seats have backs ?  Being 8 months pregnant, bar stools would not be good !


Nope - the table seats are indeed bar-stools. And they are attached to the table, so if you plonk yourself down on the stool (as I did), you spill everyone's drink.


----------



## calgal

Thanks for that...I'll try for a change to the stalls, wish me luck !!


----------



## dobh

*Re: Where to sit in Vicar Street? / gift grub show.*

can anybody confirm if seats in the front row of block A are awful. I Just got them from a ticket centre who said that was all that was available as we are a party of five. I discovered subsequently that i could have got five in block B if i had booked online. I am raging as would have preferred block B. I hope this wont be a disaster with neck ache trying to see the stage ..... Thanks


----------



## Guest128

Was in VC last week for Dylan Moran. I was at the very corner of block B on the balcony and they were excellent seats. Block A seemed grand as well by the looks of it. I booked into Block A there for GG. As long as you're not standing in balcony i'd say they're good seats....


----------



## dobh

Thank you. I feel better already .... almost 200 euro for tickets so would have been disappointed if seats were not great.  Treat for our family who are big Gift Grub fans. Thanks again.


----------



## TarfHead

FLANDERS` said:


> Was in VC last week for Dylan Moran.


 
+1

Our table number was in the 80s and I commented beforehand that we were far enough back to not be singled out, not that that is his style anyway.

A girl at the table beside me decided she would watch the show through the screen of her camera while she recorded it. The red light must have been a giveaway cos he singled her out for a sledging even though she was about 10 rows back.

Then after that he picked out someone else who continued to record the show, after being singled out by DM  !

People !


----------



## Goomigen

I hate the tables for four!  Stools small and very uncomfortable plus if you are near the end nearest the bar you're constantly jostled by people coming in and out to the bar.  I prefer the Balcony at the back facing the stage, though some of the seats on the side balconies are ok.


----------



## neilm

Where are the tables? Are they ground floor? Theres a group of 8 of us going to Christy Moore in December, trying to decide between Block B, the middle balcony, or two 4 person tables?

Any recommendations on which is best of those 3 spots, both for a decent view and also access to the bar/drink ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess

I think for the likes of Christy Moore, you want to be as close as possible to see his expressions. I have always tried to book tables for concerts if at all possible. Yes, they are a bit tight. Yes, you are close to other people. But that is what concerts are all about. 

I booked late for Dylan Moran so I was in Block B. It was fine. In fact, for a comedian it was probably better to be back a bit - one feels a bit safer.


----------



## Guest128

Nah, you want to be up in the balcony, preferably seated in block B looking down your nose at the riff-raff squashed in together at the tables


----------



## phantasm

Hey guys, I bought 5 tickets for Row C, Block B today and there aren't any clear photos of the layout on Google. Can anyone help me out? From what I can see it looks as the though the view could still be obstructed either by the balcony above or by the tables in front, although there was no mention of restricted view on Ticketmaster for these seats. It also says they're tiered which would be brilliant although I can't tell. If these seats aren't good I'm pretty sure there are still plenty of spaces on the sides that I could swap to. Which sound better? I've never been to Vicar Street and so am a bit wary!


----------



## skittlez

Can someone answer which is better - block C seats or table seats. Have a choice of these 2 for a gig next month>?? Any help I appreciate alot


----------



## Complainer

Do you want to up front and personal (table) or calm reserved viewing from a bit of a distance (block c)?


----------

